# I thought this would be funny...



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Just figured it might amuse a few of you....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

1111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

2222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

lol now thats an interesting sign. whats that metal bracket in the back of your truck for? a early sno way pull plow?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

5 bucks says its a bracket for a spreader!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I would guess a Pro Flow in bed mount. But thats just me


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

04superduty;366846 said:


> lol now thats an interesting sign. whats that metal bracket in the back of your truck for? a early sno way pull plow?


Everybody but you wins.lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sir, I am going to have to ask you to drive onto the scale


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey you get out of the fire lane sir or I will tow it. 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;366868 said:


> Everybody but you wins.lol
> wow was i way off, i didnt think they wold sell a spreader setup like that, seems like a huge PITA to deal with.


----------

